# NEW Zealand Airports



## Camelot (Mar 25, 2021)

Does anyone Down Under know about the legal right of uber drivers picking up at airports. My local airport in New Zealand says it will throw trespass orders at us for pick ups. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

You're asking about New Zealand airports in the Australia forum. Which is it?


----------



## Borisdog (Feb 27, 2020)

Google pal.

You'll get your answer pretty quickly.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Try the Wellington forum:

https://www.uberpeople.net/forums/WellingtonNewZealand/

Uber drivers are not permitted to drop off at or pick up from Queenstown Airport but Uber advises of alternative arrangements from 31 Lucas Place:

https://www.uber.com/nz/en/drive/queenstown/airports/queenstown-airport/
Uber drivers can drop off at Dunedin Airport if they have the required sticker but can't pick up from there:

https://www.uber.com/nz/en/drive/dunedin/airports/dunedin-airport/
Airports typically have the legal right to determine the circumstances in which businesses can operate on airport grounds.

As far as I am aware, Uber has negotiated the right for its drivers to pick up riders at all significant Australian airports.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 25, 2021)

Very helpful. Thanks guys. Nelson Airport is mine.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Nelson Airport:

https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/119895879/uber-users-face-hike-to-get-to-nelson-airport


----------



## Camelot (Mar 25, 2021)

Very helpful. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

And to answer the question about the legal basis, the airport is private property and yes they do have the right to trespass you from it. In Australia the situation is more complex as airports are what's called federal leased land, and the airport operator is delegated certain legal powers including to issue fines and write local bylaws.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Camelot said:


> Does anyone Down Under know about the legal right of uber drivers picking up at airports. My local airport in New Zealand says it will throw trespass orders at us for pick ups. Anyone else have this happen?


It was the same here in the beginning as it caused traffic problems ..then they provided a dedicated pickup zone for rideshare ...Uber needs to talk to the airport to negotiate out a pick up protocol...email your local MP


----------

